# Greetings from LA



## DwayneM (Jul 24, 2016)

I kind of stumbled across this forum, and as I note in my profile, my late father was a mason (PM of Andrew Jackson Lodge in New Orleans, #428), and I consider his brothers my uncles, good men all.


----------



## Bloke (Jul 24, 2016)

Greetings. Sounds like you've not joined yourself. I did. One of the best decisions I've made.

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jul 24, 2016)

Greetings and welcome to the forum.


----------



## dfreybur (Jul 24, 2016)

Just checking if you are aware that in general there are no invitations to become a Mason in the US.  The way to join is to start the process by asking a man you believe to be a Mason how to become a Mason.  We're here to answer your questions.  It's up to you to add my first two sentences together to figure out the specific question we'll all wait for you to ask.


----------



## KSigMason (Jul 25, 2016)

Greetings and welcome to this forum.


----------



## Glen Cook (Jul 25, 2016)

DwayneM said:


> I kind of stumbled across this forum, and as I note in my profile, my late father was a mason (PM of Andrew Jackson Lodge in New Orleans, #428), and I consider his brothers my uncles, good men all.


Just spent the weekend with Bill Mollere from LA


----------



## DwayneM (Aug 9, 2016)

dfreybur said:


> Just checking if you are aware that in general there are no invitations to become a Mason in the US.  The way to join is to start the process by asking a man you believe to be a Mason how to become a Mason.  We're here to answer your questions.  It's up to you to add my first two sentences together to figure out the specific question we'll all wait for you to ask.



I understand your post well.  My father's similar statements aside, for a while in this area there was a proliferation of bumper stickers that read, "2B1 [square and compass] ASK 1." I am not specifically opposed to joining, and enjoy the welcome attitude of this forum.


----------



## Randy81 (Aug 16, 2016)

DwayneM said:


> I understand your post well.  My father's similar statements aside, for a while in this area there was a proliferation of bumper stickers that read, "2B1 [square and compass] ASK 1." I am not specifically opposed to joining, and enjoy the welcome attitude of this forum.


Where in Louisiana are you from? I'm a member of Phoenix Lodge #38 in Natchitoches. Any assistance you might need concerning Masonry in Louisiana, I could definitely assist you. Oh, and welcome to the forum!


----------



## KLLaughman66 (Aug 21, 2016)

Welcome!


----------

